# Intense Logo Wallpaper



## mylo (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Da die SuFu leider nichts zutage gefördert hat, dachte ich, ich frage einfach mal hier nach. 
Hat vielleicht irgendjemand das Intense Logo mit den Flammen oder das mit dem Herz mit eingeschlossenem "i" in hoher Auflösung (mehr als 300x204 oder ähnlichen Müll den man bei Google findet) ?
Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand der es hat hier posten könnte. 

Lg 
Hendrik


----------



## xxFRESHxx (25. Juni 2011)

das kann ich anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (4. Juli 2011)

Danke !


----------



## pinsel (10. Juli 2011)




----------

